# ZR2500.1 and zx750.1 repair



## dartssport (Jul 5, 2013)

Im working on a zr2500.1 and a zx750.1 kicker amp, both power supplies are blown. pulled the fets (irf3205's), im aware that gate resistors and drivers go bad sometimes also, now without the fets im getting 12v from the source pad, 4.3v from the gate pads so everything looks to be in order, anything im missing there? I plan on ordering a couple 40 lot sets to make sure I get the same build and date codes.

Ok now as far as I know the outputs or ok, I dont have a scope. I was told I can ohm out the speakers outputs and see if the output trannies and good, but if the outputs were bad wouldnt it stay in protect mode?

Can anyone suggest an affordable scope, do pc based scopes work, or the ARM DSO portable scopes? how many MHZ should be the minimum cuz I know that makes a big difference in price but I dont need overkill.

Any help would be great
Thanks


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

If your just working with car audio amplifier repairs then pretty much any old scope will do. I have a tek 465b and its more than enough, I also have a portable scope (TPI 440) but I would rather look at signal on the tek465 as its many times better (I guess I like the CRT look) of course for precise measurements you'll have to use a dmm.


----------

